# Not a pigeon but ....



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

here is a picture (taken this morning on my mobile) of my little naughty, but lovable and adorable Arnie. As you can see, he is camera shy, just like his mum  










Michelle.

p.s. Will see if I can get a few piccies of my little London flock of pigeons, so long as nobody is watching.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

He is so cute !!!!!!!!!!!! 
Really adorable Arnie...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Michelle, 

Arnie is adorable and I'm sure he is a spoiled, pampered and very much loved part of your family Thanks for the beautiful picture of him


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks guys - and oh yes he is completely spoiled.  He loves the end of the day, when he can cuddle up, as close to my neck as possible, and go to sleep to the sound of my heartbeat  

Michelle.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, Arnie is so cute. Does he talk? We had a cockatiel that would get under my chin and go to sleep.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

He can say "hello", "alright" and when I yell at him for doing something naughty, like chewing through my pc cables because I'm not giving him any attention  he says "I'm sorry".  My sister had a cockatiel that used to terrorise her dog, so the dog stayed and the bird went.

Michelle.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, Arnie is a smart little fellow to tell you he's sorry. So cute.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

*lol* I've never been able to train my partner  Arnie knows, when mum raises her voice, he has been naughty  

Michelle


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Michelle, Arnie is so cute. That's funny that he says "I'm sorry." I have a Princess of Wales parrot, and when she gets in trouble for being selfish (she lives with her good buddy, Eloise Cockatiel), she says to herself, "Hana, No Biting!" Lol. Or when the parakeets are making too much noise she tells them "No biting" or her closest noise she can make that sounds like "Shhh." 

On other news, how are you coming along with the wired-foot bird, Spike? You must be just so frustrated at this point with those jerks around you.  Not only can you not continue feeding, but now you can't even try to help an injured bird, without worrying about the repercussions from them. I hope you can get Spike and they don't cause trouble for you. Wish I was closer so I could help.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Maryjane!

Hana sounds like a real character  I think it's amazing at just how smart birds really are, and just how like children they can be.

Thanks for your concern for Spike. Tania (kittypaws) has offered to help, and if we manage to catch him, take him to the London Wildlife Centre. At least if I have other help in catching Spike, and anyone approaches me to have a moan, I can say that I reported an injured bird and they've sent around one of their volunteers to resuce it. That way no blame to me or to anyone that helps me. You have no idea how frustrating it is. I know that the flock is now getting smaller, but there are still a number that turn up every evening for something to eat. What I'm doing is now waiting until it gets dark and then scattering some seed so that the little guys can find the food in the morning. 

Michelle.


----------

